# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  El nacimiento de La Toba

## juanlo

Aquí os dejo un pequeño reportaje de un precioso manatial del que me habían hablado y nunca había visto.



Interior de la cavidad, la cual tiene una altura exterior de bastante menos de un metro de altura.


Estas fotos las realicé tumbado en la roca con la cabeza dentro de la cueva.



Dentro de la cueva hay mas altura y una cascada interior.


El arroyo corre ladera abajo hacia la aldea de La Toba y desemboca en el río Segura a un kilómetro mas o menos

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Juanlo.

Se echaban de menos estos reportajes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Precioso lugar, muchas gracias por ponerlo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Hola Juanlo... No paras de ver sitios, no?? Bonito lugar y la cueva pequeñita pero con mucho encanto!! Como debes de disfrutar con rutas así.
Un saludo y ya esperamos otro reportaje que te viene el buen tiempo, ya!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué bonito lugar!
Está chulo. Y es precioso.
Gracias por las fotos juanlo  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------

